# Wont Budge



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

Any ideas how to get rid so I can apply C5


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks like a job for tardis :thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Have you fully decontaminated, polished etc?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Have you used Ironx or Purple Rain?


----------



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

s.bailey said:


> Have you fully decontaminated, polished etc?


Used wolf deironizer and clayed thats it


----------



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Have you used Ironx or Purple Rain?


Ive used wolfs deironizer


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I did BF's Civic Alloys, its been a work in progress. Looked like this after a wash with wheel cleaner


IronX Alloys 007 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Then several goes with IronX, AG Tar Remover, and Meg Clay kit 

IronX Alloys 022 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

They've been a long time neglected so may take a little longer to get them the way I want them


----------



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

+1 for iron x. Have a similar issue with my crv, deironizer would not touch it, 3 goes with iron x and it was removed.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Same on my mondeo st alloys i just kept going at them with iron x paste it came off eventually


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Not for everyday use but this will work better than an iron remover.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/meguiars-wheel-brightener-cat4.html


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> Not for everyday use but this will work better than an iron remover.
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/meguiars-wheel-brightener-cat4.html


I'd consider that, nearly 4 litres tho, just looked to see if can get in smaller size


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Dare I say it on here but it could be a job for 'Wonder Wheels'

... shhh I've said it already


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I thought that


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_195615_langId_-1_categoryId_255235

That stuff, really


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Can be lethal on unprotected alloys - but it works


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Tips said:


> Can be lethal on unprotected alloys - but it works


Define unprotected please, I put pics up on last page


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tardis should shift those with no issues, spray on, and let it work.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

LittleMissTracy said:


> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_195615_langId_-1_categoryId_255235
> 
> That stuff, really


Hi Littlemisstracey, this stuff works, you get a brush in the kit, when you apply to the wheels, make sure you ware some gloves, dab in the wonder wheels with the brush and apply to the affected areas and agitate, then blast the wheel with water, then shampoo afterwards, then seal the alloys with your dedicated wheel protector of choice :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Tardis should shift those with no issues, spray on, and let it work.


I was told this was like IronX, I only have a 1/4 bottle left after doing whole car 

I alway wear gloves, IronX stinks, and I'm a girl


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

AutoGlym Wheel Cleaner or AS Ali-Shine

Acid based wheel cleaner will make mince meat of that with little fuss and no it wont damage the paint.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I've got AG Custom Wheel Clean Kit and it did very little to the bits, AG tar remover worked better.
Clean wheels tho!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Tips said:


> Dare I say it on here but it could be a job for 'Wonder Wheels'
> 
> ... shhh I've said it already


That



Rogc said:


> +1 for iron x. Have a similar issue with my crv, deironizer would not touch it, 3 goes with iron x and it was removed.


Or this. I've found Ironx, original, thinner, and faster reacting will do the biz where wolf's sometimes struggles.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

TypeR255 said:


> Used wolf deironizer and clayed thats it


I rate de-ironizer, you may beed 2,3,4, or 5 hits though as some of that dust can get really embedded, get some tar remover too and a decent light cut polish you may have too on an MF.:wave:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I've got AG Custom Wheel Clean Kit and it did very little to the bits, AG tar remover worked better.
> Clean wheels tho!


Where abouts are you based, if local pop over to mine, I'll sort your wheels out for you.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Light cut polish! I have DJ SN Micro prime, PB's White Diamond and Turtle Wax original. Or am I ssooooo wrong.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Where abouts are you based, if local pop over to mine, I'll sort your wheels out for you.


Thats kind, it BF's Civic. I'd NEVER let mine get that bad. I'm in Wirral


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Being brutally honest, clay bar will shift those marks with ease, just need to place some pressure on the affected areas, before hit the wheel with Autoglum tar remover, then wipe off with a microfibre cloth, then claybar afterwards.

Use Turtlewax Original afterwards, as this product does contain some cleansers in the mix.

Hope this helps :thumb:

If no luck, we can give you more solutions.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I've got AG Custom Wheel Clean Kit and it did very little to the bits, AG tar remover worked better.
> Clean wheels tho!


No no not the custom wheel cleaner the acid one with the orange label

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I've actually cleaned, ironx'd and tar'd 3 times, clayed once to get it to where it is now, and it's less and less each time. I'll give it a go with the polish next time too and will consider wonder wheels or tardis. Thanks as ever.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

How long did you leave ironx on? And did you agitate it?


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> No no not the custom wheel cleaner the acid one with the orange label
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_804651_langId_-1_categoryId_255235

This is the one, got it on a 3 for 2.



Junior Bear said:


> How long did you leave ironx on? And did you agitate it?


Left on various times, I timed once for 10 mins but no longer as I was aware it was not to dry, and agitated everytime I used it with the brush I got from the AG kit 
Don't get me wrong, compared to what they were, they look great. All sparkly but it is a work in progress.

Sorry, I seem to have hijacked the thread


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I've actually cleaned, ironx'd and tar'd 3 times, clayed once to get it to where it is now, and it's less and less each time. I'll give it a go with the polish next time too and will consider wonder wheels or tardis. Thanks as ever.


Just follow your steps again on the wheel procedure, your doing something right, as there is is less remains left on the wheel each time your doing your wheel cleaning :thumb:

As of custom wheel cleaner from Autoglym, it's a decent wheel performing cleaner on the market, it's alkaline, rather than clean wheels from there range which is acid based.
Other all, the clean wheels is a better package, 1 litre bottle plus you get two brushes as well, but you can buy 5 litres of the same product in there trade range, which works out cheaper than buying a 1 litre bottle from the shelf.

Maybe invest in Autosmart Smartwheels or Very cherry acid free wheel cleaner from Autobrightdirect, they are a trader on here; but too be honest I rarely use wheel cleaners on mine, just wash my alloys with car shampoo.

Use your Autoglym Tar remover, then your iron x, then claybar the alloy, this should shift the inbedded grime away from the surface of the alloy wheel for you, they should be 100% clean :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Use your Autoglym Tar remover, then your iron x, then claybar the alloy, this should shift the inbedded grime away from the surface of the alloy wheel for you, they should be 100% clean :thumb:


Cheers, :thumb:
The clay bar did shift loads and its my fav part but getting into the corner is a pain and thats the part that can't seem to shift.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Cheers, :thumb:
> The clay bar did shift loads and its my fav part but getting into the corner is a pain and thats the part that can't seem to shift.


Claybar works wonders on these parts of the wheels, it really works, that's why I mentioned this as it's been tried and tested by myself, this is a good old trick this one :thumb:

Can you shift the in bedded brake dust with you finger nail at all, should come off, but will be a slow process, but Tar remover will remove this with ease plus claybar as well :thumb:

Your lucky it's the 5 spoke Honda alloy wheels, I had the new Honda civic in my family, a EX model in Nighthawk Black with the 8 to 9 spoke 18 inch wheels, the were a nightmare to clean in between the spokes, as there were a manufacture defect alloy wheels from Honda, same as the new Lexus IS wheels as well.
Believe me, wonder wheels would not shift the grime off those wheels; the Honda was a great car, I miss the V TEC from the engine plus people coming over to me, and telling me is that a type r, due to the wheels of the car.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

This Civic is an EX 56 plate. He had a TypeR before this and I remember them alloys too as he let them get in the same state!



Trip tdi said:


> Can you shift the in bedded brake dust with you finger nail at all, should come off, but will be a slow process, but Tar remover will remove this with ease plus claybar as well :thumb:


I can't use my finger nails as I keep them short (no I don't bite my nails) but I could use like a ****tail stick type thing maybe 
Can't see it being this week tho


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

LittleMissTracy said:


> This Civic is an EX 56 plate. He had a TypeR before this and I remember them alloys too as he let them get in the same state!
> 
> I can't use my finger nails as I keep them short (no I don't bite my nails) but I could use like a ****tail stick type thing maybe
> Can't see it being this week tho


Hi, don't use a ****tail stick, tooth pick, or anything with a sharp edge on top, let the tar remover do the work, then claybar afterwards, the wheels will be gleaming, trust me :thumb:

If you finding it hard to get inside the rim of the spokes, just mould your clay bar again, and work it in, but tar remover will shift these sibstance with no issues.

I have cleaned wheels that have never been cleaned properly for 5 years, it was my next door neighbour's wheels, all I used was wonder wheels, rinsed, shampoo afterwards, then clay bar then shampoo again then sealed with his polish, and that was Turtle wax original.
He took the car several times to Toyota to shift the embedded grime, and the service department tried several chemicals to shift the tar and brake dust, they could not do the job; honestly only took me 10 minutes max to do one wheel for him, pressure is the key, place some elbow power and your wheels are spotless.


----------



## 2Buckets (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello mate,
as mentioned earlier in the thread "Wonder Wheels" will shift it no problem, not for use on a regular basis though, but as a one off, no problem.


----------



## Metblackrat (May 1, 2012)

Tardis will only work if it is an oil based stain. Iron X will only work if it is iron based. If it is neither of these, no amount of tar remover or iron remover will shift it.

If it is asbestos from the brake pads the hydrochloric acid will shift it. Wonder wheels is such stuff but stronger versions are available. Acid loves uncoated alloy BTW and a good coating on calipers will produce some fizzing where it is actually dissolving the metal. My advice is to remove the wheels first.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The products will work, you need a bit of friction when cleaning, kinetic energy, and the wheels will be spotless.

Once fully cleaned, protect them with your dedicated choice of protector for the wheels, then just shampoo as normal once a week, when you feel the protection is degrading, re apply again.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I forgot that I ordered some AF ObliTARate, I'm assuming that, that will be better than AG


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

I would of gone for a more aggressive clay, follow with a light polish to remove the marring that the clay will leave behind.

You might find it easier with the wheel off as well.

If you need help, next time I am on the Wirral more than happy to pop over to help sort it out.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I forgot that I ordered some AF ObliTARate, I'm assuming that, that will be better than AG


Here we go, you have a offer from a guy on here, just above :thumb: ^^^


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Helpful as ever. 
After some good weather before I take the wheel off. Managed to get a tyre of the local garage to pop the wheel on as not to damage when cleaning.

Also, got a Snow Foam lance and Snow Foam for my birthday, and have not forgotten what you said start from bottom :thumb:


----------

